# {RESOLVED}Game port drivers not configured properly



## schmidt (Dec 21, 2002)

I have a microsoft sidewinder Pecision 2 joystick and when I tried to add it in the add game controller I get a missing gameport or gamer port driver not properly configured. Please consult your device manager. So I went to the device manager and it says the device is working properly. The thing that is weird is I used it the other day and worked fine now it is missing and I cant get it back.
I'm using windows xp as my operating system.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 21, 2002)

I also went to the microsoft site and dl the newest driver and it wont install it says Error crating process <setup\_SETUP.EXE>. Reason: The system cannot find the file specified.
and Im not sure if that means it all didnt dl or what I'm feeling pretty stupid at this point.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Hi schmidt

Does that stick use a USB connection?


----------



## schmidt (Dec 21, 2002)

Yes it is a usb & all the usb devices are working properly according to the device manager.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

I would try completely removing the device and it's software, then reinstalling using the Sidewinder CD-ROM that came with it. Microsoft wants you to use the install disk for proper operation, instead of trying to set it up through Control Panel.

You might want to try a different USB port, too.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 21, 2002)

Thanks RT I think it is just this computer cause I can install and use it on the other 2 computers now with the original cd. And I found that I am having a problem with this computer with trying to install a game that installed fine into the other computers so it looks like I will just do a full restore on this computer maybe even format the drive and then do the restore so that it is a fresh drive. Thanks for your help and info.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

No problem, schmidt, hope you get it sorted out.

BOL


----------



## schmidt (Dec 21, 2002)

RT well it is all working great now. I hated to do it but the computer needed a cleaning out anyway so I formatted it and reinstalled xp and that fixed the problem. Thanks


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Fantastic, Glad to hear it!

There's nothing like a fresh clean (empty) drive. (Now the fun part begins, eh?  )

don't know why you're thanking me, you did all the work! 

Thanks for posting back. 

BOL


----------



## Fixitorelse (Jul 11, 2003)

Alright....well I have the same problem, only...I'm a tech guy...errr 
well not the webs sites tech guy...but...you know. Is there a way to fix this problem without a format, I did a bit of research and a similar problem occurs with Win2000, I am using win98. I tried replacing the gameenum.sys file from the win98 cabinet files but I still had no luck there. Really ticking me off, it had a billion pieces of spyware and 3 viruses...trojans to be more precise.
Well, thanks!
7/11/03

 is the :up: of life


----------



## Fixitorelse (Jul 11, 2003)

Also, its a gameport device, not USB...its really old...ya....REALLY REALLY OLD...

OLD
.......can I stress it enough?

 is the :up: of life


----------



## yahya_jam (Nov 4, 2004)

schmidt said:


> I have a microsoft sidewinder Pecision 2 joystick and when I tried to add it in the add game controller I get a missing gameport or gamer port driver not properly configured. Please consult your device manager. So I went to the device manager and it says the device is working properly. The thing that is weird is I used it the other day and worked fine now it is missing and I cant get it back.
> I'm using windows xp as my operating system.


----------



## yahya_jam (Nov 4, 2004)

i have a gameport or gameport drivers missing message


----------

